# Browserkompatibilitätsprobleme bei festen Tabellenbreite



## OrionXPdeluxe (16. September 2009)

Hi,
also irgendwie ist es ja peinlich, aber ich habe ein Problem mit HTML, bzw. CSS. 
Ich habe eine Tabelle erstellt, welche eine feste Breite haben soll. 
Vorher möchte ich aber allerdings erwähnen, das diese Tabelle dynamisch geladen wird und Inhalte aus einer Datenbank, inklusive Bilder, darstellt. Also pro Datensatz wird eine Tabelle erstellt. Jetzt habe ich, da ich nicht alle untereinander haben wollte, 2 divs gesetzt (div = links und div = rechts) in denen dann die Tabellen geladen werden. Soweit alles in Ordnung. Doch allerdings haben diese Tabellen anscheind ein Eigenleben. Ich muss die Tabellenbreite festsetzen und egal was ich mache, im IE variert die Breite.
Nun habe ich lange herum experimentiert und z.B. in der CSS die Breite mit "width="95%" angegeben. Im Firefox sieht das genauso aus wie ich es möchte. Allerdings nicht im IE. Das der IE Probleme bei Breitenangaben in Prozent hat, wusste ich schon lange, aber war meine letzte Idee. Wie gesagt, ich habe schon einiges versucht. Natürlich auch Breitenangaben in der Tabelle selbst und in CSS. Hier mal der CSS-Tag der im Firefox funktioniert:


```
#result_container
{
width:1024px;
margin:auto;
}
#div_links 
{ 
float:left;
width:500px;
margin-right:5px;
display:block;
}
#div_rechts 
{
float:left;
width:500px;
margin-left:5px;
}
#res_table
{
width:95%;
font-size:10px;
border-top:2px;
border-top-style:double;
border-top-color:#000000;
}
```
Achso, der Container enthält die beiden Divs, in denen die Tabellen geladen werden.
So und hier mal die Tabelle. Ich setzte mal den PHP-Code ein damit das ein wenig ersichtlicher ist.

```
if ($i % "2")
{
echo "<div id='div_links'>";
}
else {
echo "<div id='div_rechts'>";
}
$image_large = substr_replace($LAGPIC,'big.jpg', -4);


echo
"<table width='480' height='283' id='res_table'>
  <tr>
    <td id='Lagernr'>Lagernr.: $LAGLAGNr</td>
    <td></td>
    <td></td>
    <td height='30'></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width='281' rowspan='7'><A HREF=\"javascript:popitup('../Lagerbilder/$image_large', '$LAGLAGNr')\"><img src='../Lagerbilder/$LAGPIC' /></td>
    <td id=model width='4'>&nbsp;</td>
    <td id=model>Model:</td>
    <td id=MODNam height='30'>$MODNam</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td id=Material>&nbsp;</td>
    <td id=Material>Material:</td>
    <td id=MATNam height='30'>$MATNam</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td id=Symbol width='4'>&nbsp;</td>
    <td id=Symbol width='56'>Symbol:</td>
    <td id=SYMNam width='111' height='30'>$SYMNam</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td id=Hoehe>&nbsp;</td>
    <td id=Hoehe>Breite:</td>
    <td id=Hight height='30'>$LAGBRT</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td id=mat_name>&nbsp;</td>
    <td id=mat_name>Höhe:</td>
    <td id=mat_name height='30'>$LAGHHE</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td id=sym_name>&nbsp;</td>
    <td id=sym_name>Stärke:</td>
    <td id=sym_name height='30'>$LAGSTK</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td id=size_info>&nbsp;</td>
    <td id=size_info>&nbsp;</td>
    <td height='30' id=size_info></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height='21' colspan='4'>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>";
echo "</div>";
echo "</div>";
```
So das ist das Ding also.


----------



## Maik (16. September 2009)

Hi,

ich kann da soweit in der IE-Familie (6 - 8) keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit den Tabellenbreiten erkennen:

```
95% * 500px / 100% = 475px
```

Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, in Anbetracht der derzeit relativ "leeren" Tabellen ;-)

Von daher solltest du hier die HTML-Ausgabe des geparsten PHP-Codes (Browser -> Ansicht -> Seitenquelltext anzeigen) oder den Link zu deiner Seite posten, damit  die Tabellen auch mit ihrem befüllten Inhalt ersichtlich sind. 

Übrigens dürfen ID-Bezeichner (*#div_links, #div_rechts, #res_table*) im (X)HTML-Dokumentbaum nicht mehrmals, sondern nur einmal vergeben werden. Für diesen Fall gibt es den Klassenbezeichner (*.div_links, .div_rechts, .res_table*), der im class-Attribut aufgerufen wird.

mfg Maik


----------

